# Getting thick yogurt



## steffb (Oct 26, 2007)

Is there a way to get thick yogurt without adding dry milk. I have been using store bought plain and m not happy with the results. I have ordered yogurt culture from hoeggers but have not yet received it. Will that make a difference?


----------



## Guest (Mar 31, 2008)

You can pout yogurt into a muslin lines colander and drain it until you reach desired consistency. Another way to do it is for each quart dissolve 1/8tea gelatin to some warm milk and add with the culture.

Christy


----------



## Rose (Oct 26, 2007)

I strain my yogurt in muslin after it's cooled a bit. It's like sour cream then. The Lebanese call it Laban.


----------



## Kalne (Oct 25, 2007)

I'd like to make it without powdered milk too. Anyone try pectin? I have Pomona Pectin that I buy in bulk. I think draining it will help too. I'm getting ready to start some now.


----------



## susie (Oct 28, 2007)

I've heard that if you heat your milk to 185 then let it cool it will give you a thicker yogurt-- I haven't tried that though.


Susie


----------



## steffb (Oct 26, 2007)

Heat it to 185 as opposed to 180?

In the summer I can get a kosher brand of plain yogurt. I do not know the name. That starter makes a very thick almost stringy yogurt. Unfortunately the kosher supermarket is only open July and August.


----------



## buckrun (Mar 7, 2008)

I have used the Bulgarian yogurt culture from Cheesemaking.com as a mother culture for a couple of years now and it has produced a moderately firm product that sets up better over time in the fridge as well. Goat milk alone rarely sets up like cow milk.
Lee


----------



## Rose (Oct 26, 2007)

Take a few minutes at the dairy products aisle in the grocery store. The thick yogurts have additives.


----------



## goatsareus (Jan 21, 2008)

susie said:


> I've heard that if you heat your milk to 185 then let it cool it will give you a thicker yogurt-- I haven't tried that though.
> 
> Susie


Anything I've ever read says 180*F is the magic number


----------



## stacy adams (Oct 29, 2007)

My sis gave me a yogurt maker for Christmas along with some starter. Well, I put the starter in the freezer and promptly lost it! so I got some Dannon plain whole yogurt I mixed 6 containers of fresh, warm milk (right from the barn) with one container of yogurt (it holds 7 jars) and set it up for 10 hours. The next morning, it was fabulous! I expected it to be much thinner than it actually was - which was about the thickness of the yogurt out of the container. I clean everything like I do for cheese, but I have yet to heat my milk up first and so far it has turned out wonderful.. Now this I can eat!


----------



## steffb (Oct 26, 2007)

OMG-javascript:void(0);javascript:void(0);
Crying laughing
ROFLOL--I am reading this trying to figure out this Mud thing. I figured one of you started it. I am now realizing it says mud instead of milk everywhere. Why?


----------



## susie (Oct 28, 2007)

goatsareus said:


> susie said:
> 
> 
> > I've heard that if you heat your Mud to 185 then let it cool it will give you a thicker yogurt-- I haven't tried that though.
> ...


 On my packet of starter from NE Cheesemeaking it says 185-- but ,yeah, I don't imagine there's gonna be much difference than 180 degrees 

Susie


----------



## Sondra (Oct 25, 2007)

yeh and your Frogs make the mud :rofl


----------

